# 1940-41 Big Tank Dayton



## 37fleetwood

these are coming up lately aren't they?
actually don't let it fool you these are extremely rare birds.
the story is this. I have wanted one of these more than anything for over 10 years but when I had the money one wasn't available at any price, and when I was broke I've had to watch a few go by.
well when Dave then Nate got theirs, I finally decided to make it happen for me too. I put the word out and was helped by Scott McC. here and located a tank. and I found the bike hiding in plain sight on ebay.
you may have noticed I have been letting go of stuff I wouldn't regularly sell, but finally I'm getting really close to making it all come together. once done, I'll have a mostly original paint bike, only the tank will be repainted.
please help me by buying something, I'll make a deal.
here are the photos of the bike (with the wrong tank) and tank.


----------



## npence

I'm glad to see you finally got your dream bike Scott. Can't wait to see the big tank on it.


----------



## cyclingday

npence said:


> I'm glad to see you finally got your dream bike Scott. Can't wait to see the big tank on it.




 When opportunity knocks, open the door!

 Carol Merrill just opened door number two for Scott, and he found a big tank Huffman waiting inside.


----------



## 37fleetwood

well, I just sent off the check for the first half. this part of the deal is for a basket case 1940 Twin-Flex with all the trimmings. I can hopefully sell most of it to help pay for the bike in the photo above.
anyone interested in a 1940 Twin-Flex project? I'm keeping a few choice parts but there will still be enough there to start a really cool bike!


----------



## npence

I would be interested in the twin flex.


----------



## John

*sent pm*

I Sent a PM


----------



## fatbike

This paticular model has come up a lot. I noticed two show up on eBay about a year ago or maybe last summer. And someone i know here in Portland has one. Cool bicycle Scott. Congrats!


----------



## 37fleetwood

I don't know that I would go so far as to say a lot, but more than usual for sure. the others have all been Huffmans if I'm not mistaken, this one is a Dayton. this one is also one of the nicest original paint ones I've seen. there a few Huffmans out there with better paint but the Daytons seem more rare. anyway I'm certainly excited.
maybe I'll have to move my Champion Mainliner thread over from my old site soon.


----------



## BWbiker

*Huffman from a Dayton from a Firestone.....*

Scott, you are the resident Huffman guy so hopefully you can answer this. 
My '40 is Silver, Red darts and black pin stripes OE paint.  
Original single flex front fork with the deep McCully (sp?) fenders. 
Welded on kickstand, never had a head badge. 
Is this color combo a tell for the brand it was sold under? I was told Firestone. 
There are no decals present. 
Thanks, Brad


----------



## 37fleetwood

You know Brad, that's a great question. we're getting ahead of where I'm at on this subject. I've been focussed on the Streamlines and what's correct and haven't gotten into the subtle nuances of the Mainliner and Champion line. I'm really looking forward to getting this all hammered out, and in fact I have had a discussion with Nate about us going through the learning process together. perhaps I should start a thread and invite anyone interested in delving deeper to join the discussions. for now my answer has to be that the Firestone ads do not mention color for that model in that year. The Huffman catalog does list color options but not silver and red. I sadly do not have the  Dayton catalog so I not sure what the options were. Silver and red were used by Firestone, but we can't say for sure if this is the case on your bike.
the no head badge thing would be a good indication that it was a big tank bike, but there were Champions built without tanks and I'm not sure about them.
I do have this for you, it's the original paint Front Flex fork on the 1940 Twin-Flex that's coming.


----------



## BWbiker

*Huffman Paint*



37fleetwood said:


> You know Brad, that's a great question. we're getting ahead of where I'm at on this subject. I've been focussed on the Streamlines and what's correct and haven't gotten into the subtle nuances of the Mainliner and Champion line. I'm really looking forward to getting this all hammered out, and in fact I have had a discussion with Nate about us going through the learning process together. perhaps I should start a thread and invite anyone interested in delving deeper to join the discussions. for now my answer has to be that the Firestone ads do not mention color for that model in that year. The Huffman catalog does list color options but not silver and red. I sadly do not have the  Dayton catalog so I not sure what the options were. Silver and red were used by Firestone, but we can't say for sure if this is the case on your bike.
> the no head badge thing would be a good indication that it was a big tank bike, but there were Champions built without tanks and I'm not sure about them.
> I do have this for you, it's the original paint Front Flex fork on the 1940 Twin-Flex that's coming.




Wow, now I have to get some pics posted, hopefully this weekend. That is the identical paint scheme on my fork including the pattern in the pin stripe which is unique. The whole bike is painted that way. Somewhere there must be a Firestone catalog that goes in depth. The copy of the '40 Huffman catalog I have does list colors. I'll sift through it more thoroughly. 
Thank you, Brad


----------



## fatbike

Well your right Scott not a lot, wasn't the right choice of word. What I meant was it seemed for me the model came up few times recently and it seemed very random for such a rare bike.


----------



## 37fleetwood

Hey Derek, I've noticed that it seems to go that way, for a long time nothing happens, then several show up.
as I recall, a green one showed up from the same guy I bought my 37 Fleetwood from many years ago, then a 1939 Twin-Flex went by at the same time and from the same guy I bought my '37 Streamline with the Briggs in it. it was loaded with some really nice 1940 parts including the tank and rack. several Girls bikes went by including the '40 green Dayton that Chestnut Hollow bought. then Marc sold his red one to Dave after having it on ebay off and on for a while. then, if you can call them two, the two I'm dealing on right now show up.
seems like a lot for such a rare bike, but in the same time, how many Bluebirds have shown up? probably just as many.


----------



## BWbiker

*Paint colors*



BWbiker said:


> Wow, now I have to get some pics posted, hopefully this weekend. That is the identical paint scheme on my fork including the pattern in the pin stripe which is unique. The whole bike is painted that way. Somewhere there must be a Firestone catalog that goes in depth. The copy of the '40 Huffman catalog I have does list colors. I'll sift through it more thoroughly.
> Thank you, Brad



 Ok I looked through the '40 Huffman catalog copy and '40 Dayton catalog page I have - silver is not listed in the color offerings in either. 
Hmmmmm, anyone have '40 Firestone, Belknap, or National catalogs?


----------



## 37fleetwood

BWbiker said:


> Ok I looked through the '40 Huffman catalog copy and '40 Dayton catalog page I have - silver is not listed in the color offerings in either.
> Hmmmmm, anyone have '40 Firestone, Belknap, or National catalogs?



I replied to your question in the Champion thread, so this thread about my bike doesn't turn into a thread about your bike. 
when you get into your bike start a thread and we can go through it.


----------



## BWbiker

*Your bike*



37fleetwood said:


> I replied to your question in the Champion thread, so this thread about my bike doesn't turn into a thread about your bike.
> when you get into your bike start a thread and we can go through it.



 Sorry! I'll check it out. Brad


----------



## 37fleetwood

I got a box yesterday...
there are a couple guys in line but this bike minus the tank is going to go, let me know if you're interested.


----------



## 37fleetwood

Ok, it's official, I've sold the Twin-Flex, and sent the payment for the bike I'm getting. now it's all about waiting for the bike to arrive and getting the tank ready to go on it. even though it still needs some work, just for kicks, I put the tank on my other big tank bike (it's also missing it's tank) to take to the monthly Cyclone Coaster ride in Long Beach Ca.


----------



## 37fleetwood

finally the tank has found it's permanent home. still work to do...


----------



## Nickinator

Its amazing Scott, and the tank matchs perfectly.


----------



## Freqman1

Even for a non-Schwinn that's pretty sweet! Can't wait to get started on mine--make sure you get some 'glass copies of the tank made. V/r Shawn


----------



## Rookie

*Looks amazing*

Looks mighty fine! Nicely done, the patience you had was impressive and most importantly it paid off!


----------



## cinelliphyle

*Tank*



37fleetwood said:


> You know Brad, that's a great question. we're getting ahead of where I'm at on this subject. I've been focussed on the Streamlines and what's correct and haven't gotten into the subtle nuances of the Mainliner and Champion line. I'm really looking forward to getting this all hammered out, and in fact I have had a discussion with Nate about us going through the learning process together. perhaps I should start a thread and invite anyone interested in delving deeper to join the discussions. for now my answer has to be that the Firestone ads do not mention color for that model in that year. The Huffman catalog does list color options but not silver and red. I sadly do not have the  Dayton catalog so I not sure what the options were. Silver and red were used by Firestone, but we can't say for sure if this is the case on your bike.
> the no head badge thing would be a good indication that it was a big tank bike, but there were Champions built without tanks and I'm not sure about them.
> I do have this for you, it's the original paint Front Flex fork on the 1940 Twin-Flex that's coming.




 Are you willing to part with the "Wrong Tank" ? I could use it on my own Elgin resto.
253-249-6337


----------



## 37fleetwood

cinelliphyle said:


> Are you willing to part with the "Wrong Tank" ? I could use it on my own Elgin resto.
> 253-249-6337




Sorry, this is an Huffman, the tank won't fit an Elgin (and I didn't get the tank)


----------



## Larmo63

Clearly, a bike nut lives here......







37fleetwood said:


> I got a box yesterday...
> there are a couple guys in line but this bike minus the tank is going to go, let me know if you're interested.


----------



## Freqman1

Larmo63 said:


> Clearly, a bike nut lives here......




Could just be a nut! Those Huffman guys are a different breed. V/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood

Freqman1 said:


> Could just be a nut! Those Huffman guys are a different breed. V/r Shawn




I can read you know!!!


----------



## 37fleetwood

more updates. 
I haven't kept this thread updated very well.
some investigations and I determined that my bike is a 1941 and the tank I worked so hard to get was a 1940. I worked out a trade for the proper tank and got it to the primer stage. also found a light and bracket, (Thanks Shawn and Don)


----------



## 37fleetwood

went to the local paint store here in town and had the paint on the original chain guard matched. I think they did a pretty good job.


----------



## 37fleetwood

installed the tank on the bike. fitted the horn button and light switch, everything is looking good. now I need to get it striped. from there the final wiring and stuff and a little distressing and it will finally be done.


----------



## Freqman1

Looks great Scott! I'm hoping to get started on my big tank TF later this summer but at the pace I go it will probably be next summer! See ya in a couple of weeks for the Shelby invasion--John came through and is going to loan me his No-Nose. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday

Looking good, Scott.
 Maybe if you paint a big Jerry Lopez style lightning bolt on the side of the tank, it will pass for a Speedline Airflo, and you can sneek it into the Shelby invasion ride next month.
Shawn, I'm glad to hear that you found a ride.  It's going to be fun.
I put the finishing touches on the model 42 today, so I'm all ready to roll. You guys will have to exuse my dust. I've got a Triplespeed!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*Great idea Marty .................*



cyclingday said:


> Looking good, Scott.
> Maybe if you paint a big Jerry Lopez style lightning bolt on the side of the tank, it will pass for a Speedline Airflo, and you can sneek it into the Shelby invasion ride next month.
> Shawn, I'm glad to hear that you found a ride.  It's going to be fun.
> I put the finishing touches on the model 42 today, so I'm all ready to roll. You guys will have to exuse my dust. I've got a Triplespeed!




The Jerry Lopez lightning bolt .... you wouldn't even need to paint it on there .. just use some of that aluminum duct tape .... lol

& Marty .. the "Triplspeed" will be cool to see at the ride ... I am still working on my Shelby for the "INVASION" ... 

On a more serious note Scott ... the color match looks great .. throw some patina on the tank & you're golden ....

Ride Vintage .. Frank


----------



## 37fleetwood

a few pin stripes away from the finish line!

*




*


----------



## babyjesus

37fleetwood said:


> a few pin stripes away from the finish line!
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *




Scott it looks fantastic - killer bike.  Love the colour scheme. They did a great job matching the colour to the tank.


----------



## JAF/CO

babyjesus said:


> Scott it looks fantastic - killer bike.  Love the colour scheme. They did a great job matching the colour to the tank.




looks great where are the accessory


----------



## Flat Tire

Very nice Scott.....love the colors!


----------



## supper15fiets

37fleetwood said:


> a few pin stripes away from the finish line!
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *




Nice setting,killer job again!


----------



## cyclingday

JAF/CO said:


> looks great where are the accessory




 They had to catch a flight back to Thailand.


----------



## 37fleetwood

JAF/CO said:


> looks great where are the accessory




you mean these?


----------



## 37fleetwood

supper15fiets said:


> Nice setting,killer job again!




Thank you Ronald, how is yours coming along?


----------



## supper15fiets

37fleetwood said:


> Thank you Ronald, how is yours coming along?




Trying the same as John didt with the oxale acid, try it on some little parts but it is not a project for this year, working on the last things of my Roadmaster cycletruck....for now the big tank is hanging on the wall


----------



## babyjesus

supper15fiets said:


> Trying the same as John didt with the oxale acid, try it on some little parts but it is not a project for this year, working on the last things of my Roadmaster cycletruck....for now the big tank is hanging on the wall




You can always change your mind and give it back to me - I wouldn't mind you know


----------



## supper15fiets

babyjesus said:


> You can always change your mind and give it back to me - I wouldn't mind you know




Hahaha...please give me the change....


----------



## 37fleetwood

pin stripes done!


----------



## bikesnbuses

Man..that thing has STYLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Im jealous ...


----------



## tailhole

so sweet. love it


----------



## dxtom

babyjesus said:


> Scott it looks fantastic - killer bike.  Love the colour scheme. They did a great job matching the colour to the tank.




 Great bike, I bought a complete 1941 Huffman Top Flite in Dayton Ohio. On the right fork. Is it a wheel lock? Any ideals how it works.
                Thanks Tom.


----------



## Freqman1

dxtom said:


> Great bike, I bought a complete 1941 Huffman Top Flite in Dayton Ohio. On the right fork. Is it a wheel lock? Any ideals how it works.
> Thanks Tom.




It is a Wise lock. It has a small key and you turn it in towards the wheel to lock it. It would be nice to see pics of your bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood

sort of forgot about this thread! just thought a small update was in order. only a few refinements since the last photo, mainly added the last paint detail, a stripe in the darker color on the tank between the embossed lines. there are still a couple minor refinements still to go but it's not like they have these at Wal-Mart despite what Slick says.
I'm thinking the new set of tires I got from John are going to go on this one. I'll likely bring it in tonight to get it ready for the Christmas Parade. sadly I haven't ridden it since the ride in San Fran this summer and I'm missing riding it. I'll use the fact that I still need to repack the rear wheel after the ride down Lombard street as an excuse to replace the tires. it still rode and braked fine but better to get new grease and oil in there than take the chance of hurting my baby!


----------



## Freqman1

The bike is looking good Scott. I talked my dad into painting my '40 Dayton TF so hopefully I'll finish it early summer. This gives me time to try and make progress on my Five Bars. V/r Shawn


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty

_"I'll likely bring it in tonight to get it ready for the Christmas Parade."_

Yeah, you better bring it in or it will turn into a giant Huffcicle out there if it hasn't already !!! 

I dare ya to stick your tongue on it first 

pap
.


----------



## dxtom

*Bike lock*



Freqman1 said:


> It is a Wise lock. It has a small key and you turn it in towards the wheel to lock it. It would be nice to see pics of your bike. V/r Shawn




 Thanks for the info. I'll take some pics . Go Navy.

                                                              DXTOM


----------



## 37fleetwood

Are we there yet?
slowly but surely I've been gathering the few missing small and not so small parts that were missing from the bike when I bought it.
recent additions include changing the headlight and bracket and adding a set of John's Chain Tread tires. John traded me a nicer light for the one I had because he's restoring his and will be re-chroming anyway, and Shawn found me the correct bracket in trade for the one I had. it's funny how much I've learned on this bike. the headlight bracket I had was off of a non springer bike, who knew they were different! 
So finally another Cabe member has come across an original paint tank in my colors, problem is he got it with a project and letting it go means he will have no tank for his project, and we can't simply trade because my tank is different in that it's a 1941. I know, my bike is a 1941, but the recent red and maroon Dayton bike that recently went through Ann Arbor has a 1940 tank and his project is a 1940, so a trade doesn't really work. to top it all off, I don't even know if it will match in patina and color as well as what I have!
anyway, here's a recent photo of where I'm at for the time being.


----------



## babyjesus

37fleetwood said:


> Are we there yet?
> slowly but surely I've been gathering the few missing small and not so small parts that were missing from the bike when I bought it.
> recent additions include changing the headlight and bracket and adding a set of John's Chain Tread tires. John traded me a nicer light for the one I had because he's restoring his and will be re-chroming anyway, and Shawn found me the correct bracket in trade for the one I had. it's funny how much I've learned on this bike. the headlight bracket I had was off of a non springer bike, who knew they were different!
> So finally another Cabe member has come across an original paint tank in my colors, problem is he got it with a project and letting it go means he will have no tank for his project, and we can't simply trade because my tank is different in that it's a 1941. I know, my bike is a 1941, but the recent red and maroon Dayton bike that recently went through Ann Arbor has a 1940 tank and his project is a 1940, so a trade doesn't really work. to top it all off, I don't even know if it will match in patina and color as well as what I have!
> anyway, here's a recent photo of where I'm at for the time being.




Scott it looks great.  What a beautiful bike.  I didn't know they painted the rails on the rack.  I assumed for no real reason that they were all chrome to start off with.  Your light bracket and light are slightly further forward from the springer than on my ladies TF.  I hadn't noticed the difference between the springer and non springer brackets other than that the non spring version has a big hold to bolt it under the fork crown and the spring version has two little holes to keep it steady on the fender.  

They could have done a little more to get that looking better in my opinion - on my ladies bike it looks a bit crappy just bolted the fender in a standalone sort of way, the shape of the bracket having no relation to what's around it.  Might even be nicer to have a longer bracket that disappears under the fork crown while reaching forward enough to keep the light well positioned. I know we talked about this some time ago - you are probably right that it's a quick fix and a sort of crossover spec that didn't last for long.

Both kinds of bracket on mine are further back.  








The way your light is positioned is perfect.  A little further forward basically.  The red/marron colour scheme and the green/green are my fave.  But in the end if I had to choose i'd go with the red.  I also think the single front spring bikes are much nicer to ride than the twinflex models.  Your bike is a perfect blend of beauty and practicality in other words - IMO.

PS:  nice pedals and stem!  Is that a RMS stem (non cushioned version obviously)? It looks slightly flared at the top....


----------



## 37fleetwood

Hey Marc,
yeah the light bracket issue has really been confusing. there are several versions at least and I'm still not certain which is which. when Shawn contacted me on the springer bracket we talked about what I though it should look like and he said it was basically like I described, but when it came it was different. so I called again and we spoke and he said he picked it up at Ann Arbor and actually compared it to the one on John Dombrowski's bike and it was an exact match. this is weird because it's different from the one on your bike, and the other one I had some years ago. this one fits better, and looks better. so where does the one on your bike fit in? is it an early/late thing? I'm guessing the first ones look like yours, which is to say like the truss fork one but with two holes instead of one, and later they made a dedicated springer bracket which moves the light out a bit and fits the fender better. it may also be a round fender/Colonial fender thing, who knows?
here are the two involved in the trade with Shawn who needed the truss fork version. the one he found me looks NOS and is beautiful (thanks Shawn)


----------



## 37fleetwood

almost forgot, in 41, the catalog advertises a 2 tone rack. my rails are chrome under the paint.


----------



## Freqman1

Just goes to show we still have a lot to learn about the '40-1 big tanks. I still have a ton of questions including the use of the stainless trim, slight paint variations, fender use e.g. colonial/regular, color schemes between lines e.g. Firestone/Huffman/Dayton-National, etc... This is why I try to get the serial and fork numbers from each of these bikes. For instance John G's bike has the '40 tank so at least up until May of '41 they were using the '40 tanks on at least some '41s? Now that there are a few more out there we may begin extrapolating some data that gives us some answers. If anyone has an original 40/1 big tank and would share the serial/fork # with me I would appreciate it. BTW Scott I need to give credit to Don L. for finding that bracket. V/r Shawn


----------



## babyjesus

37fleetwood said:


> almost forgot, in 41, the catalog advertises a 2 tone rack. my rails are chrome under the paint.




Painted over chrome originally then....  unless that's housepaint - in which case the colour match to the rest is uncanny.

The shiny light bracket with two holes is much much nicer.  I've never seen one like that before.  It's a definite improvement!


----------



## 37fleetwood

babyjesus said:


> Painted over chrome originally then....  unless that's housepaint - in which case the colour match to the rest is uncanny.
> 
> The shiny light bracket with two holes is much much nicer.  I've never seen one like that before.  It's a definite improvement!




definitely original paint over original chrome, funny they'd do it like that.


----------



## babyjesus

Freqman1 said:


> Just goes to show we still have a lot to learn about the '40-1 big tanks. I still have a ton of questions including the use of the stainless trim, slight paint variations, fender use e.g. colonial/regular, color schemes between lines e.g. Firestone/Huffman/Dayton-National, etc... This is why I try to get the serial and fork numbers from each of these bikes. For instance John G's bike has the '40 tank so at least up until May of '41 they were using the '40 tanks on at least some '41s? Now that there are a few more out there we may begin extrapolating some data that gives us some answers. If anyone has an original 40/1 big tank and would share the serial/fork # with me I would appreciate it. BTW Scott I need to give credit to Don L. for finding that bracket. V/r Shawn




Shawn - Ronald has my orig Top Flight so I will ask him to get the serial numbers off it.  He is on the fence about buying it.  Something I should have held onto really, but might still have if he decides not to go through with the deal.  Either way I don't think you have the serial unless you got it from Bill when he still had the bike before Joe R bought it.

I gave you the green one and I haven't given you the ladies TF number either.  I am assuming you are also interested in ladies big tanks?

Also - can somebody recommend what they think would be a fair price for the pieced together green ladies big tank Jerry P is selling on ebay.  It has fenders from another bike altogether I think and is paint matched etc etc - but I can't stop looking at it regardless because it looks so nice!  I was thinking it's worth about 1k max but I wonder what other people think.  I know Jerry sells high but no harm in offering lower as long as it's not offensively low.  Ladies Huffmans are harder to get than boys Huffmans - in the prewar category, in my experience.  Finding a ladies TF, Super S, Safety S, Big tank TF (I assume they did not make a (straight tail) ladies FF because I've never seen or heard of one) - they are like bloody unicorns, you just don't see them. Weird when usually it's the other way around with this kind of thing.


----------



## 37fleetwood

babyjesus said:


> Shawn - Ronald has my orig Top Flight so I will ask him to get the serial numbers off it.  He is on the fence about buying it.  Something I should have held onto really, but might still have if he decides not to go through with the deal.  Either way I don't think you have the serial unless you got it from Bill when he still had the bike before Joe R bought it.
> 
> I gave you the green one and I haven't given you the ladies TF number either.  I am assuming you are also interested in ladies big tanks?
> 
> Also - can somebody recommend what they think would be a fair price for the pieced together green ladies big tank Jerry P is selling on ebay.  It has fenders from another bike altogether I think and is paint matched etc etc - but I can't stop looking at it regardless because it looks so nice!  I was thinking it's worth about 1k max but I wonder what other people think.  I know Jerry sells high but no harm in offering lower as long as it's not offensively low.  Ladies Huffmans are harder to get than boys Huffmans - in the prewar category, in my experience.  Finding a ladies TF, Super S, Safety S, Big tank TF (I assume they did not make a (straight tail) ladies FF because I've never seen or heard of one) - they are like bloody unicorns, you just don't see them. Weird when usually it's the other way around with this kind of thing.




if I'm not mistaken a girls big tank just sold here on the cabe for $500-$600. it was much more original too. nothing at Chestnut Hollow is as it seems, those fenders aren't even Huffman, they look like Monark Super Deluxe to me. the rack is wrong, the light is wrong. the only thing it has going for it is that it's actually a 1940, not a 41. I'd say $350-$400 max. he's already robbed the tank for the button etc.


----------



## 37fleetwood

Marc, I think you were typing when I posted this, and it was the last on the page.







37fleetwood said:


> definitely original paint over original chrome, funny they'd do it like that.


----------



## Freqman1

37fleetwood said:


> if I'm not mistaken a girls big tank just sold here on the cabe for $500-$600. it was much more original too. nothing at Chestnut Hollow is as it seems, those fenders aren't even Huffman, they look like Monark Super Deluxe to me. the rack is wrong, the light is wrong. the only thing it has going for it is that it's actually a 1940, not a 41. I'd say $350-$400 max. he's already robbed the tank for the button etc.




I agree with Scott on the Chestnut Hollow bike-way too much wrong/missing to mess with. I even think the headlight bracket may be a home made piece? V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1

babyjesus said:


> Shawn - Ronald has my orig Top Flight so I will ask him to get the serial numbers off it.  He is on the fence about buying it.  Something I should have held onto really, but might still have if he decides not to go through with the deal.  Either way I don't think you have the serial unless you got it from Bill when he still had the bike before Joe R bought it.
> 
> I gave you the green one and I haven't given you the ladies TF number either.  I am assuming you are also interested in ladies big tanks?
> 
> Also - can somebody recommend what they think would be a fair price for the pieced together green ladies big tank Jerry P is selling on ebay.  It has fenders from another bike altogether I think and is paint matched etc etc - but I can't stop looking at it regardless because it looks so nice!  I was thinking it's worth about 1k max but I wonder what other people think.  I know Jerry sells high but no harm in offering lower as long as it's not offensively low.  Ladies Huffmans are harder to get than boys Huffmans - in the prewar category, in my experience.  Finding a ladies TF, Super S, Safety S, Big tank TF (I assume they did not make a (straight tail) ladies FF because I've never seen or heard of one) - they are like bloody unicorns, you just don't see them. Weird when usually it's the other way around with this kind of thing.




Hey Marc,
     Yes please send me the numbers you have (boys and girls) along with a description and/or pic of the bike to Oldbikeguy1@hotmail.com. V/r Shawn


----------



## Oldnut

37fleetwood said:


> almost forgot, in 41, the catalog advertises a 2 tone rack. my rails are chrome under the paint.




Says chrome plated kickstand. Polised chrome or flash chromed or brite zinc? Hmm


----------



## 37fleetwood

Oldnut said:


> Says chrome plated kickstand. Polised chrome or flash chromed or brite zinc? Hmm




it's polished chrome.


----------



## Oldnut

Thanks I'll gut one and send it out


----------



## 37fleetwood

Oldnut said:


> Thanks I'll gut one and send it out


----------



## 37fleetwood

37fleetwood said:


> if I'm not mistaken a girls big tank just sold here on the cabe for $500-$600. it was much more original too. nothing at Chestnut Hollow is as it seems, those fenders aren't even Huffman, they look like Monark Super Deluxe to me. the rack is wrong, the light is wrong. the only thing it has going for it is that it's actually a 1940, not a 41. I'd say $350-$400 max. he's already robbed the tank for the button etc.




well, kinda called that one...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261499529353?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## babyjesus

37fleetwood said:


> well, kinda called that one...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261499529353?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649




Damn, you did.

....and damn, i missed it.


----------



## dfa242

babyjesus said:


> ....and damn, i missed it.




I wouldn't worry - you'll probably have several more chances to bid on it.


----------



## 37fleetwood

babyjesus said:


> Damn, you did.
> 
> ....and damn, i missed it.




like a bad penny, it's turned up again...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/26156824630...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=261568246304&_rdc=1


----------

